# is anyone from vit (vellore institute)here???



## cyber (Feb 18, 2009)

hi,
iam going to take vit exams tis year.need tips.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 19, 2009)

Count me in.
I am also writing VITEEE this year.


----------



## Coool (Feb 20, 2009)

My friend is studying IT in VIT (2007-2011)....
He got the 6006 rank in 2007 entrance test...he told me that the test was easy...


GOOD LUCK GUYS


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 21, 2009)

What are the ranks which get selected ?


----------



## Coool (Feb 22, 2009)

^ i dont know much about that but, they call the people who get 6-6.5k for counseling ....


----------



## tuxybuzz (Feb 22, 2009)

yup even iam giving VITEE this year..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2009)

what is syllabus like ? from what I see in the manual, it has only 12th syllabus and no 11th syllabus except some organic concepts and thermodynamics. Sounds too good to be true though


----------



## cyber (Feb 27, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> what is syllabus like ? from what I see in the manual, it has only 12th syllabus and no 11th syllabus except some organic concepts and thermodynamics. Sounds too good to be true though


it is only 12th syllabus.the paper is easy and there r no negative marks


----------



## girish.g (Feb 27, 2009)

im also giving viteee.
Bhartiya vidyapeeth (pune)syllabus is killer only maths and physics check out that too


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2009)

girish.g said:


> im also giving viteee.
> Bhartiya vidyapeeth (pune)syllabus is killer only maths and physics check out that too


please link application form. when is last date ????


----------



## utsav (Feb 28, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> please link application form. when is last date ????



wtf dude??  u sleeping awot?? 

Last date for the receipt of completed application forms at VIT is Saturday March 07, 2009 


rush to your Head Post Office to get the form. for Rs 750/-

site url www.vit.ac.in


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2009)

dude, not VIT. I meant Bharatiya Vidyapeeth


----------



## utsav (Feb 28, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> dude, not VIT. I meant Bharatiya Vidyapeeth



lolz. U shud hav mentioned specifically


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 28, 2009)

I quoted it. You just didn't notice the BIG GREY BOX ABOVE MY POST.


----------



## utsav (Feb 28, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I quoted it. You just didn't notice the BIG GREY BOX ABOVE MY POST.



I noticed. It had vit too in it and the thread is also abt vit so thot u r asking abt vit only


----------



## girish.g (Feb 28, 2009)

@metalheadgautham
the last date for the application form is 11th may.
*www.bvuniversity.in/home.html


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 12, 2009)

Me too writing in witty(VITEEE)!!

Hey wht other exams u guys are appearing in?? Me in BITSAT pilani, CUSAT, CLAT, Anna varsity. Already given NIFT..results awaited.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 14, 2009)

clat, iitjee, aieee, amrita, manipal, viteee, karnataka-cet.

looking for anna forms.


----------



## rajeshjsl (Mar 19, 2009)

cyber said:


> it is only 12th syllabus.the paper is easy and there r no negative marks



no bro , you have to know full maths of xi
in chemistry ,, thermodynamics and chemical equilibrium
in physics .....only 12th 

then also thats easy



let me see how it goes well .

i am expectiong to get good in aieee and by chance to get into IIT (if it favours 12th part more this time) i have full command over every subject of 12th but in 11th i have also completed many but not good command . and the ones i have completely not even touched is thermodyanamics , i wish if i coudl prepare aafter my boards . in 10 tens something.....god will help.....

but for vit i am sure to get in ......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 25, 2009)

I wish I get NIT Suratkal Computer Science Engineering or Information Technology. Heard its a bit hard.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 25, 2009)

getting into NIT is really difficult, any idea when the VIT admit cards will be dispatched.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 28, 2009)

I got my VIT admit card already.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 28, 2009)

What books did you study from ?

I am pretty thorough with NCERT mathematics books. Expecting 100/100 in mathematics CBSE AISSCE exam.

Dunno where to study Phy and Chem from.

And yeah, whats the cutoff AIEEE rank for DA-IICT ? They accept only 120 people from outside gujrat for their B.Tech(ICT) program.


----------



## IITian (Mar 28, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And yeah, whats the cutoff AIEEE rank for DA-IICT ? They accept only 120 people from outside gujrat for their B.Tech(ICT) program.


 
dunno abt the cut-off rank but i had AIR 4114 in AIEEE 2 yrs ago and was eligible for the councelling.


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 29, 2009)

girish.g said:


> getting into NIT is really difficult, any idea when the VIT admit cards will be dispatched.



I dint get my VIT admit card either!!!

BTW I cleared NIFT writtens


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 30, 2009)

a friend already got even AIEEE card. Me still waiting for it. Perhaps it will come today.

PS: can some mod change thread title to *Competititve Engineering Entrance Exams Thread* ?


----------



## girish.g (Apr 1, 2009)

got my aieee admit card, but still haven't received VIT admit card. anyone else who hasn't got it yet??


----------



## cyber (Apr 2, 2009)

girish.g said:


> got my aieee admit card, but still haven't received VIT admit card. anyone else who hasn't got it yet??


got my vit admit card


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 2, 2009)

got all cards. those idiots @ aieee sent it via ordinary post, not registered post and cover was torn slightly. however card not damaged. thank god.


----------



## girish.g (Apr 2, 2009)

just got my VIT admit card today


----------



## Beckhamgal (Apr 3, 2009)

I dint get my admit card yet!!!!! Though they msged me my exam centre n roll no.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 21, 2009)

Wrote exam on Saturday. Hope I make cutoff. My marks quite close but slightly lower than expected 80/120 marks as cutoff.


----------



## cyber (Apr 29, 2009)

hey guys how did u do the exam


----------

